# Old tank new filter



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

So I have running established tanks with hob filters and want to upgrade the filter systems to ehiem canisters. Do I run them in parallel for a few weeks while they get their bio filtration started??? They currently are top fin units and they are a bit weak especially with an Oscar that is just passed 8 inches. I'm gonna put my 50 onto my new 30 gallon to over filter it a bit. I have a 10 on there right now to seed the tank but it still killed the guppies. Oh well let the excitement get the best of me


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use all the bio-media from your HOB into your canister. Then cut the feeding in half for the first week. Whatever your filter has right now can support your system. You might lose some from the sponge but that is why you cut the feeding in half.

Do a water change first before you do that as well.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok sounds good. The top fin filters are just a mesh bag with carbon in them and a plastic frame. I'll just remove the frame and in they go. I'm picking up the canisters tomorrow with my bday cash. It's my next step into the hobby.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm, in that case, run both filters at the same time. Don't open the plastic frame and dump the carbon in your canister.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

running both filters should do you fine... you could even dose some stability for a week to jump-start the cycle in the new filter


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Grats on the upgrade  

I wouldn't use the filter media from the topfin, it disintagrates really fast. Mine is literally falling apart in a month. I hate it, so I just use a sponge with 2 pot scrubbers now.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ended up getting a fluval 305. The store had marineland and fluval. Fluval was my second choice and most likely a bit cheaper than ehiem anyways. Got it setup and running great. Stashed it in the cabinet for clean looks and I can't even hear it at all. I left my top fin together and put one whole assembled pad down the side of the fluval by the sponges. That way if it falls apart it'll get filtered. Put the top fin 60 on my new 30 hex with some mods with the other pad and a new one.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well lost a silver dollar in the tank and they all seem a bit annoyed by the current produced. I have it aimed down the tank from about the midway point. The Oscar doesn't seem to care much anymore, maybe the way better water quality has made a difference


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

good to hear you got a canister filter, good choice by the way. i love my fluval 404. any way it is best if you can put the output at one end, and the intake at the other end. keep the output near the top of the tank to keep good water movement on top. also if you find there is too much current you could always get a spay bar. and if you lost a fish you should check you nitrite levels to make sure there not going up. if they are you could get a bottle of cycle to jump start your new filter. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Would daily changes help?? Maybe like pulling 5 gal out at a time. Yeah my output points away from the intake and it's up top just below the water to keep it quiet. The bottle of jump start may be a good idea. I pulled apart the top of the canister to see if it's getting dirty and collecting bacteria. Seems to be working well and the bio rings have a slight discoloration now.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

You could do that, but you might need a little more than 5% wc. but as long as you nitrite test comes out good your fine. if you don't have a tester take a water sample to your local fish store and they will test it for free. Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your new filter. I love my Fluval 204 (on a smaller tank).


----------

